# Shadowfold Cygnus



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

*The Hardware*
AMD Phenom II X3 720BE, running 3.6ghz 1.4v
MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 2.0v(bitchin kit) 
EVGA GeForce GTX 275 896mb
Forton FSP PowerMod 700w Modular
Cooler Master HAF-932
Seagate 250gb
And some red cathodes

*Mods that I want to do*
Paint the inside of the case black
Paint my Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE black

*Pictures!*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1379935&postcount=60
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1379981&postcount=62


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, ShadowFold and good luck with the new build!

I was curious to check out the performance of a Phenom II for a while now and I am glad to chk a new build based on Phenom!


you gathered great pieces of hardware there, friend! It should be very interesting to see them combined in a good case with AMD-ATi colors......

btw any modding to the case?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)

No modding.. Just LED's. I want to paint the interior, I will probably research that! And I am liking the performance of my 720 so far, it's severely bottlenecked by my current mobo since I can only run 1000mhz HT and there is no real bios support.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck on the new build,  and delight us with some number crunching and gaming when your done  Nice parts you picked there


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

OK Finally got the final specs ready. Got my MSI 790GX working.. Stupid user error, I'm stickin with that and I just gotta wait for my HAF to get here and I will start posting pics!


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh finally  we get to see your new baby! I'm happy for you guys who get to have new rigs! 

Ninja edit: 

P.S. Don't forget those numbers!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2009)

No offense ShadowFold...

Why the Corsair XMS2's? Why not something rated for 1066+? Just curious and I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking forward to the updates Shadow, sounds very nice. Gaming benchmarks would be great and I'm eyeing up the HAF as the home for my new build which will be coming up in the next couple of months.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2009)

LifeOnMars said:


> Looking forward to the updates Shadow, sounds very nice. Gaming benchmarks would be great and I'm eyeing up the HAF as the home for my new build which will be coming up in the next couple of months.



I've built a rig using the HAF before(not for me) and it's a VERY nice case. I was lucky enough to get one used for a very very nice price!



JrRacinFan said:


> No offense ShadowFold...
> 
> Why the Corsair XMS2's? Why not something rated for 1066+? Just curious and I can't wait to see some pics!



Mine are rated to do 1066mhz I just hate running them at 2.2v. I've had 3 sets of 1066 die on me, I hate running high voltage. I might run them at 1066 while I'm benching but I don't think it will make a difference?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Mine are rated to do 1066mhz I just hate running them at 2.2v. I've had 3 sets of 1066 die on me, I hate running high voltage. I might run them at 1066 while I'm benching but I don't think it will make a difference?



Yeah but see one thing you have to remember. If sticks are rated for 1066@2.2v it means they have been tested to run 1066@2.2v by manufacturer and manufacturer will still honor a warranty. Doesn't mean you can't run 800 Cl5 2v through them tho.  Just figured I would ask.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 10, 2009)

nice system shadowfold, just still wonder what the hell happened to your gtx 280 and why in god sake u sold ur dfi 790gx


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> nice system shadowfold, just still wonder what the hell happened to your gtx 280 and why in god sake u sold ur dfi 790gx



Nvidia drivers piss me off, I couldn't find any stable ones that could play l4d with out crashing constantly and I knew my 4850 played it fine so I just went back to that. Got a nice PSU and a 4870 out of that!
As for the board, I just wanted to try out other brands. I've already had a few DFI and ASUS, this is my first MSI and I've loving it so far!


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nvidia drivers piss me off, I couldn't find any stable ones that could play l4d with out crashing constantly and I knew my 4850 played it fine so I just went back to that. Got a nice PSU and a 4870 out of that!
> As for the board, I just wanted to try out other brands. I've already had a few DFI and ASUS, this is my first MSI and I've loving it so far!



also noticed at least u buy a dvd burner . congrats


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm definitely looking into paining the interior if the HAF black. My grandma has a workshop where I can spray paint it, so it will be easier.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

looking forward to seeing how this goes. I bought an AM3 810 off a friend and am kind of bummed I didnt get the 720 instead.
The 810 works fine, and runs cool but is no OCing monster like the 720 is.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

@ShadowFold

how is the painting going?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> @ShadowFold
> 
> how is the painting going?



I don't have the case yet, but I was talking to a few people about what stuff to get and I was looking up some tutorials. I should have the case by Friday or early next week. I ordered a HD 4850 X2 last night with 1 day shipping so that will be in soon too


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

I can wait....

keep us posted!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 16, 2009)

good luck Shadowfold  , good chose keep going


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

Newegg sucks. They aren't accepting orders from me for some reason.. Have to stick with a 8800GTS G80 for awhile.. Tested it in L4D and it lags a lot at 1920x1080.. I'm thinking of just using the onboard HD 3300, it gets around the same FPS in l4d at the same settings. 

*ANYWAYS!!!! Here is the rig!* Not gonna do anything amazing until I can get a decent GPU.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Newegg sucks. They aren't accepting orders from me for some reason..


LOL, they wont let me review any more stuff....

They just dont like us

Thats amazing about the onboard graphics.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

I figured it out.. I thought my mom updated our credit card on paypal.. Turns out I had to do it  Hopefully I get the 4850X2 tonight, if not.. Monday. I figured out what was holding the 8800GTS back, it was using the crappy win7 drivers and not the updated ones. It's actually pretty decent now. Still had to lower a few settings in l4d and even plays crysis at 1680x1050(which looks nice on my screen) on all mainstream.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that the Coolermaster HAF in the pictures?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

Yup


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hopefully I get the 4850X2 tonight, if not.. Monday.



got it, yet! 

hope so....


----------



## vladmire (Apr 25, 2009)

i loved that casing!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Bout to get a decent camera to take pics with! Here's an 06 score to tide you over!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 26, 2009)

nice scores man.... those clocks seem to have helped!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

Dammit I thought the camera on the blackberry was going to be good... I guess not


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice Shadow. me like


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got my BFG PhysX card. Gonna put a 320gb IDE drive and that in my rig now.. Got the drive for dedicated anime storage


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2009)

is that physx 128mb ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

No idea. It's a BFG one.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 29, 2009)

LIGHTS...I LIKE LIGHTS!!  Lookn good Shadow


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes it's very nice at night.. The BFG card has a blue LED on it, looks pretty nice. It's more of a purpleish blue tho. Just installed the latest physx drivers and it passed the tests so I'll try Cryostasis now.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No idea. It's a BFG one.



Only two versions came out... 128 and 256 mb 

you can google about it and find out! both doing the business, though!

It seems you are all set up, now, for some more gaming 

Nice rig, man!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

Outside shot












Here you can kinda see the blue of the PhysX hitting the red of the cathode..





Also.. What are some good physx demos


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadow, nice looking system you have there! Love the scores, and the build so far!


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 30, 2009)

i like your rig shadow. would you change it for my soul and Into the Blue on DVD (featuring a lot of scenes with jessica alba on hot bikini)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2009)

I wish I had a decent camera  I gotta get one in May, but then again I want a new headset too.. I know I wont be able to get both unless I win the lottery 



LittleLizard said:


> i like your rig shadow. would you change it for my soul and Into the Blue on DVD (featuring a lot of scenes with jessica alba on hot bikini)



Do you do cash crop work


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Should I try and fit another 4850 in there 





Here's some PhysX action...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTM0zGyyhM&feature=channel_page&fmt=22


----------



## LittleLizard (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Should I try and fit another 4850 in there
> 
> if u like overheating, then why not


----------



## BrooksyX (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Should I try and fit another 4850 in there
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/05032009_001.jpg



I think you should. Pick up a single slot cooled 1gb 4850. Tri-Fire


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!! Tri fire that baby! They got single slot cards!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> HELL YEAH!!! Tri fire that baby! They got single slot cards!!



I can't find any new  I love the reference design 4850's, I know they made some in 1gb flavor!


----------



## kenkickr (May 3, 2009)

Like your Cellfactor Physx video...especially the song


----------



## Duxx (May 3, 2009)

Liking the comp so far, I need to go splurge some money towards some cathodes!  

Camera >> Headset  Would make this baby hawt


----------



## LittleLizard (May 3, 2009)

true, sapphire made some but they are out of production


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can't find any new  I love the reference design 4850's, I know they made some in 1gb flavor!



 the Cheapest I found was $174.99

I think camera comes first! you'll find that having a good camera... Makes things more worth wild to take!!! Sh1t... if you need a good price one.. I might try to get rid of my Nikon P60 out for cheap.. for you at lease...  but, be a while on that...lol


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2009)

I would only buy a sub 100$ camera. I just use them for computer and FS threads. My birthday is coming up and that's the #1 thing on my list..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I would only buy a sub 100$ camera. I just use them for computer and FS threads. My birthday is coming up and that's the #1 thing on my list..



Bro, I'd sell it to ya for sub $100 But, only to you will I do it for that price.. Nikon P60


----------



## iBeer&Knife (May 6, 2009)

i like it :]


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

I'm gonna buy an ASUS M4A79T and some Crucial DDR3 soon


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm gonna buy an ASUS M4A79T and some Crucial DDR3 soon



it looks great so far.. 
if u add DDR3 ram will u get more in 3dmark06?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Most likely, I just got my 4850X2 clocks higher(720mhz) and I'm sure the ASUS 790GX will OC higher.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2009)

Looking good! When are you going to paint the case, or did you already do it? I would be curious about the benefits of adding a 4850 to your 4850 x2 and Phys X card.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Most likely, I just got my 4850X2 clocks higher(720mhz) and I'm sure the ASUS 790GX will OC higher.



good luck then ... ! i hope u get 20k +


----------



## LittleLizard (May 9, 2009)

ASUS 790GX DDR3... well, well, looks like we have a winner here


----------



## ShadowFold (May 13, 2009)

Sticking with my MSI and Crucial DDR2 kit. My new camera should be here in an hour or so. 

Here's my planned out AM3 FX-81 build for when that stuff comes out:

Slaughterous
AMD Phenom X6 FX-81 
ASUS Formula Board
8gb DDR3
AMD Radeon HD 5870(X2, X4 single, what ever's good..)
FSP 700w
CM HAF-932
SSD if they're cheap(probably a newer HDD 500gb )


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

ooooo.... That looks sweet! Glad to see that camera in your hands man!!! Pictures look great!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

Forgot inside shots













 <-- Gotta admit that's pretty sweet


----------



## DreamSeller (May 14, 2009)

fking kickass i wish they sold here HAFs


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

*Just took my 4850 X2 apart to put some new paste on it, unfortunetly only saw a 2-4c difference. The stock paste is very good!*


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Looking good shadow.. Now didn't you dad ever tell you!? Put that thing down and you might have "sight" when your older!?  had to.. Nice ones man!


----------



## LittleLizard (May 17, 2009)

very nice, but when the hell amd is going to releas Phenom's FX¿


----------



## DreamSeller (May 17, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> very nice, but when the hell amd is going to releas Phenom's FX¿



yeah they gonna kick intel's ass


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

Just bought a GTX 275 to play with. Should be here later in the week, pics to follow  It's EVGA with the red side plastic so it should look really nice!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 23, 2009)

Nice pics man! some inside info on that 4870x2... cool!

let us know how that gtx performs for you!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

4850X2  I'm guessing I wont see too much of a difference in average FPS, I know the minimum and high will be more stable as single GPU's usually are more stable in games. I think I'll do some crysis benches and compare!

Got bored and shooped this up


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)




----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

wow your psu must get hot with that cooler placement why didnt you but it like that the outlet fan will suck hot air right out of the case


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

It doesn't even break a sweat, only time it gets warm is when my room is warm.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Love the look of that 275 man!  You'll really love it!


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

Ok!


----------



## kenkickr (May 27, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> wow your psu must get hot with that cooler placement why didnt you but it like that the outlet fan will suck hot air right out of the case



That was why I got rid of my OCZ Vendetta 2.  I could only mount with the fan North/South, not East/West.  I wanted to pickup that heatsink but saw it mounted the same way.  They cool well but just don't look right to the ol eyes.  

Your case looks very clean Shadow and that's a sexy card there


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

This thing is an overclocking monster!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

More more more!!!

BTW stock clock is 633, that's 100+mhz on the core lololololololol


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Oh come on. This is unreal, I'm doing something wrong.. lol


----------



## DreamSeller (May 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh come on. This is unreal, I'm doing something wrong.. lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/untitled292.jpg


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

good card you have there shadow REAL CLOCKER


----------



## FilipM (May 27, 2009)

WTF man, thats the same as my 9800GTX for crying out loud. On a 275 .... nono you are doing it wrong! 

Anyways why did you put the psu at the top and removed the 230mm fan that was there?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Because the cables are too short on the PSU for it to be on the bottom.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

OCCT wasn't stressing the GPU correctly, those clocks are not stable at all lol


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OCCT wasn't stressing the GPU correctly, those clocks are not stable at all lol



try some gaming!! it is the best stress test(GTA4 IS THE BEST OF THEM)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

I for one don't trust the OCCT tool for GPU's.. Fur or W1z tool is by far the best tools to look at for GPU. IMHO.. But, good luck on the ocing man!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 27, 2009)

What color are you thinking of painting the interior?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

I'm gonna do black as soon as I figure out how to.. I honestly have no idea what to look for anything. I know my grandma can help me paint it, but she doesn't know which paint to get.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

Oh yea, nice 24/7 clock. It goes up to 720-730 but I like to keep it a little below the max.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Looking good Shadow, looking good! 

Yeah, those are good for 24/7. Now, how is the oc for benching???


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

I don't have benches installed right, I might get the crysis one tho. Crysis runs so goood


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see those scores man! Can't wait!! Now, I'm off to make dinner!


----------



## HammerON (May 28, 2009)

Nice clocks on the GTX 275. They are similar to the oc I can achieve on the GTX 295


----------

